# KALINGA NG KABIKANO



## KABIKANO (Sep 13, 2012)

[align=center][size=large]HERE'S A KOUPLE VIDS OF OUR NEW EXTREME GIANT FROM BOBBY AT VARNYARD. I KNOW HE'S BEEN GETTING A BAD REP LATELY BUT HE'S OK WITH ME. TOOK 2 WEEKS FROM START TO FINISH AND GETTING KALINGA HERE. LET'S GET TO THE VIDEOS!!! THANKS FOR CHECKING HER OUT!

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMtFhhBGxK8&feature=share&list=UU4Y7X48Oz9pDeBcDZ6Z9xww[/video]
[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/iO_SLeEqa18[/video][/size][/align]
[size=large]I FORGOT TO EXPLAIN HER NAME... KALINGA IS AN ANCIENT AND STILL THRIVING TRIBE OF HEAD HUNTERS IN THE PHILIPPINE ISLANDS. IT'S PART OF MY HISTORY AND IT JUST SEEMED TO FIT WHEN I LOOKED AT HER. SHE MIGHT NOT LOOK LIKE A HEAD HUNTER YET BUT SHE'LL GET THERE! THANKS EVERYONE!!![/size]


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 13, 2012)

Both your gus have the coolest names. And cute too!  Did bobby tell your kalinga's hatchdate?


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 13, 2012)

did you receive a phone call before he/she came? or was it more of a surprise!


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 13, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> Both your gus have the coolest names. And cute too!  Did bobby tell your kalinga's hatchdate?



[size=large]THANKS! AND NO, BOBBY DIDN'T TELL ME HER HATCH DATE NOR DID I ASK.[/size]



Jeremyxb12 said:


> did you receive a phone call before he/she came? or was it more of a surprise!



[size=large]YES, BOBBY KALLED ME YESTERDAY TO TELL ME HER TRACKING NUMBER AND THAT SHE'D BEEN DROPPED OFF AND THAT SHE'D BE HERE NO LATER THAN NOON. SHE ARRIVED 2 HOURS EARLY.[/size]


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice you got her...did you specificly ask bobby for a female?....and shuld start a dubia colony now lol they love thosse things


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 13, 2012)

bmx3000max said:


> Nice you got her...did you specificly ask bobby for a female?....and shuld start a dubia colony now lol they love thosse things



Yes I did ask for a female and already gotta kolony! Lol. Look at my list of pets, they all eat dubias, even the dogs! Lol!!![/font]


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, unless there was a 3rd clutch of extremes (pretty sure it was just 2 tho) she should be Esmeralda's sister.  
Which would put her b-day at 6/13.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 13, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> Well, unless there was a 3rd clutch of extremes (pretty sure it was just 2 tho) she should be Esmeralda's sister.
> Which would put her b-day at 6/13.



[size=large]SOUNDS GOOD TO ME! LOL![/size]


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 14, 2012)

I got home from work this morning at 630am to an unexpected surprise. I went into the exotic pet room to check out my tarantulas since it was still dark, and there was little Kalinga on her basking rock. She was lookin at me like "Hey, turn the sun on fool!" My timers dont kick in til 8am and she must still be on Florida time. We 3 hours behind here in the West West yall! She was up and around and her ambient temp was 80 degrees anyway so I offered an pinky mouse which she domed pretty quik. I didnt expect her to eat for a few days at least but this was a nice surprise! Just a little update guys! Thanks for reading!


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 14, 2012)

Sometimes mine will wake up.early but rarely 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carnicero (Sep 14, 2012)

awesome tegu brother love the name cant wait to see her grow.Might be my Kimbo's sister! haha im happy bobby didnt dissapoint on the extremes this year atleast.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 14, 2012)

Carnicero said:


> awesome tegu brother love the name cant wait to see her grow.Might be my Kimbo's sister! haha im happy bobby didnt dissapoint on the extremes this year atleast.



Thanks man, appreciate that! Idk, maybe. And AMEN to your last statement.


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 15, 2012)

Keep the videos coming boss, lovely 'gus!


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 15, 2012)

DavidRosi said:


> Keep the videos coming boss, lovely 'gus!



Appreciate that bro and I'll keep pushin the vids out! Thanks for watching! U should check out my boy Bakunawa's thread in the red tegu section. There's quite a few flicks on his post!


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 15, 2012)

*DAY 2 UPDATE=FEEDING*

[align=center][size=xx-large]1ST FEEDING HERE AT THE KOMPOUND! KALINGA IS A CHAMP! ENJOY![video=youtube]http://youtu.be/-Tyr8d2WMzI[/video][/size][/align]


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 15, 2012)

very badass names!! Cant wait to see a handling vid once he is warmed up


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 15, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> very badass names!! Cant wait to see a handling vid once he is warmed up



YOU AND ME BOTH AND BTW, IT'S A SHE.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 22, 2012)

[align=center][size=x-large]BATHALA HAD MOVED IN WITH KALINGA AS SEEN IN THESE VIDEOS:[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5wFwM0oOAI&feature=share&list=UU4Y7X48Oz9pDeBcDZ6Z9xww[/video][video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRI6sQzgRMI&feature=share&list=UU4Y7X48Oz9pDeBcDZ6Z9xww[/video]
KALINGA NOW HAS HER OWN 4X2X18 ENCLOSURE FOR QUARANTINE, SAFETY AND SIZE REASONS. PEEP OUT HER NEW PAD![video=youtube]http://youtu.be/A4_vGM_HCuA[/video][/size][/align]


----------



## Steven. (Sep 22, 2012)

Bro where'd you get that cage?.. Its a nice cage..


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 22, 2012)

Steven. said:


> Bro where'd you get that cage?.. Its a nice cage..



Its from Critter Condoz


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 22, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> very badass names!! Cant wait to see a handling vid once he is warmed up



She was good today! Soon as I get back to the pad I'll post up that handling vid!!!


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 23, 2012)

KABIKANO said:


> ReptileGuy said:
> 
> 
> > very badass names!! Cant wait to see a handling vid once he is warmed up
> ...



[align=center][size=large]AND HERE IS THAT HANDLING VIDEO. THANKS FOR THE REQUEST![video=youtube]http://youtu.be/pzRmFxxWzcI[/video]THANKS FOR WATCHING![/size][/align]


----------



## paulsreef (Sep 29, 2012)

I like the substrate, is it Eco-Earth?


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 29, 2012)

paulsreef said:


> I like the substrate, is it Eco-Earth?



[/font]YESSIR![/size]


----------

